# 8 برامج تجنب تنصيبها على جهازك



## KOKOMAN (15 سبتمبر 2008)

8 برٍآمج خطيرة تجنب تنصيبهآ على جهآزٍكـ ..!


هنآك مجموعة من البرآمج المصنفة عآلمياً ضمن قآئمة البرٍآمج المضرة
أوٍ مآ تسمى بـ Badware.
وهـذهـ البرآمج هي:


Winfixer 


Funcade


UnSpyPC 


Jessica Simpson ***eensaver 


Kazaa 


Mediapipe 


SpyAxe 


Waterfalls 3 


وهـذآ الموقع يعطيك التفآصيل عن الاضرٍآرٍ 
التي تسببهآ كل البرٍنآمج أعلآهـ


http://www.stopbadware.org/ 



فمثلاً برٍنآمج WinFixer 2005 و WinFixer 2006 


يقوٍم باعطآئك قآئمة وٍهمية باخطآء خطرٍ موٍجوٍدة في جهآزٍك وٍهي في الاسآس غيرٍ موٍجوٍدة
بل وٍحتى يقوٍم بحذف إجزٍاء مهمة لعمل الوندوٍزٍ من القآئمة الجذرٍية للرٍجيسترٍ​


----------



## yerigagarin (15 سبتمبر 2008)

شكرا كوكومان
علي النصايح الغاليه
بارك الله فيك
​


----------



## sameh7610 (16 سبتمبر 2008)

*ميرسى اوووى على النصيحة يا كوكو​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (16 سبتمبر 2008)

*مرسي كوكو علي المعلومات المهمه دي


وربنا يباركك​*


----------



## ماريا توتة (16 سبتمبر 2008)

http://img523.imageshack.us/img523/456/sunsetey1.jpg


----------



## KOKOMAN (16 سبتمبر 2008)

yerigagarin قال:


> شكرا كوكومان
> 
> علي النصايح الغاليه
> بارك الله فيك​


 
مرسىىىىىى على مروووورك يا  yerigagarin
نورت الموضوع ​


----------



## KOKOMAN (16 سبتمبر 2008)

sameh7610 قال:


> *ميرسى اوووى على النصيحة يا كوكو​*







مرسىىىىىى على مروووورك يا سامح 
نورت الموضوع ​​


----------



## KOKOMAN (16 سبتمبر 2008)

mikel coco قال:


> *مرسي كوكو علي المعلومات المهمه دي​*
> 
> 
> 
> *وربنا يباركك*​


 
مرسىىىىىى على مروووورك يا مايكل 
نورت الموضوع ​


----------



## kalimooo (16 سبتمبر 2008)

kokoman قال:


> 8 برٍآمج خطيرة تجنب تنصيبهآ على جهآزٍكـ ..!
> 
> 
> هنآك مجموعة من البرآمج المصنفة عآلمياً ضمن قآئمة البرٍآمج المضرة
> ...





*مشكور كوكو على المعلومة
بس احب وضع طريقة انا ماشي فيها
من الفايروس يدخل جهازي بعد مرور ساعتين
باعداد كبيرة وانا بهزاء بيهم
وااولهم خربوا الى انتو عاوزينوا 
اذ بريستار واحد يرجع كل شي الى مكانه.
السبب
لا اضع انتي فايروس في الجهاز انما برنامج
يحافظ على الملفات مثل اول يوم فرمته.
اذ بعد الريستار يرجع كل شيء الى مكانه.
اسم البرنامج ديب فريز وموجود عندنا في قسم البرامج
انما حذار الى عايز يشتغل بيه
لازم يعمل عدة خطوات قبل ذلك والا سيضطر الى الفرمتة
اطلت الحديث
انما احب ان اعطي تجربتي لاخوتي بالمسيح
سلام المسيح














*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (16 سبتمبر 2008)

كليم متى قال:


> *مشكور كوكو على المعلومة*
> 
> *بس احب وضع طريقة انا ماشي فيها*
> *من الفايروس يدخل جهازي بعد مرور ساعتين*
> ...


 

جميل جدا 
بس الديب فريز بيتقل الجهاز جدا 
واحياننا بيخلى الجهاز مايمشيش 
وبرامج الانتى فيرس مهمه جدا 
انا الان استعمل nod32 حتى الان لم ارى برنامج افضل من هذا البرنامج فى امكانياته وكيفيه الحفاظ على الجهاز 
كنت فتره مش مثبته على الجهاز دخلى فيروسات كتير 
ولكن الان انه أمن جدا على الجهاز 
مرسىىىىىىى على مروووورك يا كليم 
نورت الموضوع ​


----------



## kalimooo (16 سبتمبر 2008)

kokoman قال:


> مرسىىىىىى على مروووورك يا  yerigagarin
> نورت الموضوع ​



ابدا" كوكو انا لا انزل انتي فايروس 
هربا" من انه يبطىء الجهاز وكل شويا عايز ابديت
انما ال نود مهم ولا يبطئه كثيرا"


الديب فريز لا يتحرك داخل الجهاز انما يحفظ بذاكرته كل الملفات
مثلا"
احذف اي ملف من الوندوز او اي فولدر او اي صورة
او games او حتى الونوز ذاته
بعد الرستار كل شيء تشوفوا مكانه
لا تستطيع ان تحذف اي شيء
يبقى الوندوز ستاندر كل حتى بعد خمس سنوات
سلام المسيح


----------



## KOKOMAN (16 سبتمبر 2008)

كليم متى قال:


> ابدا" كوكو انا لا انزل انتي فايروس
> هربا" من انه يبطىء الجهاز وكل شويا عايز ابديت
> انما ال نود مهم ولا يبطئه كثيرا"
> 
> ...


 

جميل جدا 
بس انا كنت بستعمل الديب فريز من قبل 
وبعد ان اكتشفت انها يبطىء الجهاز حزفته 
وبعد الحزف اصبح الجهاز مثلما كان الاول سريعا 
بالنسبه انوا بيرجع كل حاجه زى ماهيه فاده شىء رااااااااااائع 
بس المشكله انوا بيتقل الجهاز عندى 
وبرنامج النود لا يطلب ابديت كثيرا 

سلام المسيح معك ويحميك ​


----------



## PLEASE BE CLEAR (18 سبتمبر 2008)

ربنا يعوضك اخويا كوكو


----------



## KOKOMAN (18 سبتمبر 2008)

مرسىىىىى على مرووووورك يا باشا 
نورت الموضوع ​


----------

